# Milk engorgement with breast implants



## DWandMJ

Although my plastic surgeon said there probably wouldn't be any issues breast feeding after augmentation, and information on the internet shares his sentiments, I'm curious if any ladies on here have had the surgery prior to pregnancy and what their experiences have been? Also, did it look bizarre when the milk came in as the engorged ducts sat on top of the implant? 

I went from a small A cup to a full DD, so my actual breat tissue is pretty minimal comparatively. I have some nerve damage that sensation never returned to certain areas of my breast, but the only portion thats tender (more so sensitive) since becoming pregnant has been my nipples.


----------



## Firkin

I would be interested to find out as well. I had augmentation 3 years ago. Lets hope you get some replies


----------



## DWandMJ

Someone actually replied to me:) I posted the thread and based on how many people look and move on, I feel like Im being gawked at or I'm the stinky kid.


----------



## Firkin

Well we must be the only 2 people on BnB that have had breast augmentation!! I guess we will have to find out ourselfs what happens! I went from a A to a lovely D. I love them :happydance:

If you find anything out then let me know, likewise If I find anything out I will let you know.


----------



## k4tie

I'm intrigued to know too...i had implants 3 years ago :)


----------



## Mary Jo

Heh, ok... I had reconstructive surgery 6 years ago that involved implants, nipple recontruction and uplift (to correct a congenital deformity). I saw my surgeon when I was 35 weeks pregnant to ask if it'd affect breastfeeding and he said no, as he'd never severed the important bit, the glands, I guess. The surgery put me from an A cup on one side and AA on the other to a small C on the A side and a fuller C on the AA side (he used a bigger implant and it all looked firmer). I went up to a DD in pregnancy and E afterwards. 

My implants are under the muscle, btw.

Anyway, pregnancy and breastfeeding has just served to make them lose their perk (like normal boobs I guess) and now they - are bigger but not firm. I also have only a small amount of actual breast tissue and my experience has been that when they are engorged they just look and feel slightly fuller; they look better, IMO, certainly not bizarre. By the end of the pregnancy, they'd changed so much anyway, it sort of felt like it's all downhill from here, they aren't my pretty, round, firm boobs any more. And it doesn't help that you can't wear underwired bras (though I believe you can get wired nursing bras). 

When I saw my surgeon he said they'd changed a lot by being pregnant (and the implication was - aesthetically not in a good way) and that once I'm done having children to let him know and he'd fix them up nice again (this was free NHS surgery, so I was really surprised - but happy).

As it turned out I can breastfeed but I don't have a full supply. I was very certain that despite what the doc said I'd not be able to bf, so to do it at all is wonderful to me. :)


----------



## gypcienix

Thanks for the information! I had implants 3 yrs ago also so I'm quite worried about being able to breastfeed this baby. Not so much that I'll not have milk, but that it will be too painful or feel too weird since my sensation hasnt been the same since surgery.


----------



## DWandMJ

Thanks a bunch, Mary Jo! Won't DH be delighted that they will likely increase in size....
I figured they wouldn't look the same thereafter, but I've already told DH that after kids I'm demanding a mommy makeover. :)


----------



## BunnyBoo81

I know this is long but this is my recent (actually current) experience with breast feeding with implants...

I am 28 and just had baby number 3, 9 weeks ago. I didn't get my boobs done until I was 21 after (what I thought was) my last baby. I didn't breast feed either of my kids before implants, just wasn't into it so I formula feed (I'm sure my age and maturity had a lot to do with it)so I don't know what it feels like to breast feed without implants...I had my breasts done with saline at 21 in 2003. In late 08 I had them redone because my left one ruptured so I replaced them with (the new top of the line) memory gel silicone implant. They feel and look like natural breasts. I ended up getting pregnant in March of 09. Being older I wanted to breast feed and my doctor said as long as I produce milk then I have the green light. I have heard that some woman can breast feed normally and some end up not producing milk. I guess it just depends case by case. 
I was able to produce milk just fine and breast fed my daughter. It was uncomfortable at first, just all around a new sensation! I rented a breast pump from the hospital as well. I had help from a lactation nurse that came by my house weekly for the first 6 wks and helped me with anything. I'm sure you girls will have access to that also, they really are a help cause breast feeding isn't second nature ha ha. 
Several weeks of breast feeding I constantly worried about what she was actually getting, probably cause I couldn't see it like you can with formula. I drank mothers milk tea and pumped extra just to keep things stimulated, they say breast feeding is "supply and demand". So I figured I'd make gallons of milk if I nursed and pumped constantly. I was surprised that at 7 weeks that I wasn't increasing my supply. I was getting more frustrated and stressed that I'm sure that didn't help. 
I decided last week (daughter being 8wks old) that I would supplement with formula just for peace of mind. By 8wks I was only pumping 2oz from my left side and 1/2oz from my right! My gf that was also bf'ing was able to pump up to 6oz between each side in one pumping...but she didn't have implants. 
The last 2 weeks my right side seems to constantly be soft (like a back to normal boob) and doesn't seem to produce much of anything, but does still leak a good amount and then my left side gets engorged and hard if I don't nurse or pump. For several reasons I have decided after 9 wks of strict bf'ing I was going to stop. 1 reason being that since my left side is really the only producer my boobs are seriously lopsided! 2 I am constantly stressed about my daughter not getting enough to eat 3 because only one side is producing I am feeding constantly cause she only really eats off one side and gets hungry sooner. 
I last bf this morning at 9am for the last time and wow is my boob engorged, and it's only the lefty! My right one is perfectly fine ha ha. 
But my daughter now that she is on formula is seems she eats like 4-5oz and I know that I wasn't making that! She eats more on schedule now and I am way more relaxed knowing that my daughter has a full belly...

I am sorry this was so long but this was my experience with breast feeding with implants. I hope this novel helped in some way :)

I do get the same feeling of the milk ducts getting hard and engorging and pressing on top of the implant. It looks real strange, bumpy and feels hard. The first time this happened I was afraid the pressure would pop the implant, but I know it won't. My left implant doesn't feel the same at all since I got pregnant, and I was worried for quiet some time during my last trimester that there was a silent rupture (since silicone you can't tell like I could with saline)...

My right breast still feels normal but my left one doesn't. I feel part of the bag a little below my nipple and it feels pointy, I don't know whats going on with it. I want to do an MRI but those are very costly. 

As far as breast feeding with implants it certainly can happen, but I really do think its a case by case situation. I've heard good and bad. Mine was kinda in between. I am happy to have been able to soley breast feed for the first 9wks of her life.

Good luck to you girls! If you have any questions ask :)


----------



## DWandMJ

We'll have to see if the girls work in a few short months :) 
Thanks for the insight!


----------



## Liz2

It was nice to see some insight on breast feeding with implants. My son is a year old now and when I was pregnant with him my doctor said that it would be ok. I did produce milk but chose not to breastfed him as I was still nervous about it, plus I had a really hard time breastfeeding my first LO. Anyhow, I was an A before surgery and went to a D. While I was preggo I went up to a DD and now they are back the same as they were before I was preggo. They don't look or feel any different and I was happy because I didn't want to have to get them fixed. Good luck hon!


----------



## littlekitten8

I had implants a couple of years ago. I managed to breastfeed for 12 days. My advice is pump pump pump! I was expressing for the first 10 days and then went to stay with my parents, didn't take the pump and within 2 days my milk was almost dried up and I had to give him formula. My midwife told me alot of ladies with implants need extra stimulation to keep up the supply so next time I will be getting an electric pump and making sure I pump again.


----------



## DWandMJ

I will most definately be making it a point to get a good pump prior to dday! Good looking out!


----------

